# vetiver essential oil suggestions for supplier



## CTAnton (Apr 26, 2017)

I searched the archives unsuccessfully looking for a suggestion for a supplier of good vetiver essential oil. Seems Haitian and Indonesian are the 2 major sources for the oil, don't know if there's any dramatic difference. I've also seen light and dark listed as 2 different offerings from at least one supplier. 
There seems to be a lot of variability in pricing, even among the respected suppliers. I also know in most cases you get what you pay for...
Any suggestions, gang?
Many thanks!!!


----------



## lsg (Apr 26, 2017)

Camden Grey and Eden Botanicals are two of my suppliers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2017)

Check out Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay (98.9% positive rating):

http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 26, 2017)

I bought dark vetiver from camden grey. Lovely dark green scent. Their eos are good quality, and the minimum order is very reasonable @ 25 bucks or close to it.


----------



## makemineirish (Apr 26, 2017)

I third? Camden Grey.  Their shipping runs a bit high for me and I rate their customer service as acceptable, but not ideal.  However, their selection is good, quality excellent, prices reasonable, and anything under four(?) pounds can ship at an economy rate.  It usually works out well for me when I only want a couple of things.

Some useful information to know about them:
- Don't assume that you will come out ahead on combined shipping if you want to throw oils and butters in your cart.  Check it.  
- If you have any questions or concerns regarding your order, they are reasonably quick to respond to email, but do not provide a phone number. 
- Any documentation (MSDS/CoA, etc) has to be requested at the time the order is placed, as they will not do so retroactively.
- Economy shipping is suspended during any of their promotions, whether or not you avail yourself of the code.
- You can accrue rewards points through your purchases and reviews, but will not be able to collect them during any promotion.


I have not ordered from New Directions yet, but was contemplating doing so.  They have a $100 minimum, but have a few things that I was having trouble finding elsewhere.  I have found a number of favorable reviews, but have no first-hand knowledge.


----------



## Lolly58 (Apr 27, 2017)

I get mine from the Essential Oil Company. I've bought my oils from them for over 20 years. Great quality and customer service.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 28, 2017)

CTAnton, I LOVE Vetiver EO!!! It's one of the EO's that I'm never without 
But it is pricey, and you are totally correct in that you get what you pay for. I've tried buying from places like Amazon when they have a good deal for Prime members, but it's always been too good to be true...
And I have no clue what 'light' Vetiver EO is supposed to be? In my experience, high quality Vetiver EO usually comes from Haiti and is dark brown and VERY thick and viscous. I've been happy with my Vetiver from Bulk Apothocary, but it looks like Camden Gray has 'dark' Vetiver for $10 less. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 28, 2017)

thank you all for your responses...now its simply waiting for the suggested suppliers to have a sale.....


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 28, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> thank you all for your responses...now its simply waiting for the suggested suppliers to have a sale.....



Don't wait for camden grey to have a sale! Their economy shipping is pricey (think it has been appx 13 bucks), but their express shipping is outrageous at, like, 19 or 20 bucks, somewhere around there. If you use a coupon code from a sale, you are forced to use their higher shipping. For people like me, a hobbiest, that's not worth the typical 5% off sale. Maybe if you're buying 100 plus dollars worth, but otherwise it is ridiculous.

I agree with makemineirish on the company practices and such. I use them for the low minimum purchase and their quality oils. I also have used bulk apothecary, but typically CG comes out cheaper when adding into shopping carts to compare. Not to mention 2 sales in a row, I watched BA increase their cost of patchouli during a sale (I had been watching it and literally saw the price increase!) to lower it afterwards. That was reason enough for me to stay with CG. I know, yes, eo prices fluctuate. Twice in a row seems too fishy to me.


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 29, 2017)

order placed placed with CG...any suggestions on dosage  for cp  soap?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 29, 2017)

Vetivet only or a blend?


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you so much for starting this thread!  I have been shopping all the various places for vetiver, and was completely confused on who to trust, so I came here to make a thread.  Only to find one with answers!  Thanks again!


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 29, 2017)

vetiver only for now........


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 29, 2017)

Well the only prob I had with vetiver eo (in a blend mind you) was the dark vetiver is so viscous and downright thick, once I used the pipette to measure to the nearest gram, it didn't register well on my scale. Most eos are ok @ .5 on fragrance ratio on soapcalc. Vetiver dark is heavy, like cedarwood, and I believe safe (in normal amounts unlike needing a light hand with clove or other irritants). So being a heavy smelling one, try .4 or so, but I am NO expert. Hopefully someone else will chime in. If you gather other eos, I can give a descent blend (at least soapmaker145 liked it lol).


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Well the only prob I had with vetiver eo (in a blend mind you) was the dark vetiver is so viscous and downright thick, once I used the pipette to measure to the nearest gram, it didn't register well on my scale. Most eos are ok @ .5 on fragrance ratio on soapcalc. Vetiver dark is heavy, like cedarwood, and I believe safe (in normal amounts unlike needing a light hand with clove or other irritants). So being a heavy smelling one, try .4 or so, but I am NO expert. Hopefully someone else will chime in. If you gather other eos, I can give a descent blend (at least soapmaker145 liked it lol).



I am willing to buy any EO needed to go with it for a good scent for men.  My hubby does not like any of the "fake piney" scents, and I am tired of the same blend time after time for him and the other men in the family.  I am going to get sandalwood and allspice to make the Old Spice dupe for them, but I really need to expand my repertoire.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 30, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> order placed placed with CG...any suggestions on dosage  for cp  soap?



Altho not all EOs are listed, I use MMS Fragrance Calc

http://www.thesage.com/calcs/fragcalc.html


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 30, 2017)

Zany, thanks ,but when it comes to vetiver theres no recommendation listed on MMS fragrance gauge


----------



## Scooter (Apr 30, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> Zany, thanks ,but when it comes to vetiver theres no recommendation listed on MMS fragrance gauge



Modernsoapmaking.com has suggestions but she stresses these are her personal maximums for usage, and that everyone should do their own research. I recommend reading the entire article to put it in context.

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/essential-oil-usage-rates-ifra-guidelines/


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 30, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> Zany, thanks ,but when it comes to vetiver theres no recommendation listed on MMS fragrance gauge


Duh! (slaps forehead). Silly me!   :crazy:


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 30, 2017)

thanks Scooter!


----------



## cerelife (May 2, 2017)

Susie said:


> I am willing to buy any EO needed to go with it for a good scent for men.  My hubby does not like any of the "fake piney" scents, and I am tired of the same blend time after time for him and the other men in the family.  I am going to get sandalwood and allspice to make the Old Spice dupe for them, but I really need to expand my repertoire.



Hi Susie!
I've not smelled either of the CG Vetiver EO's, but the BA one is exactly the same as what I think of as 'Creole Vetiver'... similar to the Hove perfume. 
http://www.hoveparfumeur.com/
The Vetiver EO's I've bought that weren't Haitian smell a good bit different (to my nose) than this very distinctive scent!
That said: I don't use it a lot in soaps except for personal use due to the cost. However, I do make a beard oil and a perfume oil in a blend that features Vetiver. These have been very popular, and I sold out of both at last year's Voice of the Wetlands festival down in Houma!!
I know you don't sell, so if you want my EO blend for these, PM me. I'd be happy to share with you


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 2, 2017)

Susie said:


> I am willing to buy any EO needed to go with it for a good scent for men.  My hubby does not like any of the "fake piney" scents, and I am tired of the same blend time after time for him and the other men in the family.  I am going to get sandalwood and allspice to make the Old Spice dupe for them, but I really need to expand my repertoire.



Hey susie! Sorry it took so long to get back to you! I have a soap that's almost a yr old, if I remember correctly, I could send. Actually I have 2, one I made before the final one (for the fragrance blend swap last year). It smelled different 8 months ago, of course, but the eos still havent faded! I find it a tad creepy to be honest lol. The blend swap was
40% cedarwood
20% patchouli
10% juniper berry
20% french lavender
10% dark vetiver

The other soap created first was slightly different percentages using these eos, but it wasn't as woodsy as I wanted....it is appx
25% cedarwood 
16% patchouli 
8% juniper berry 
33% french lavender
16% dark vetiver 
Plus minus 2%, I measured in grams and did a quick math on percents...it was a practice and I wasnt set on recording to a T.

Unfortunately the swap soap doesnt smell, to me, quite as woodsy as it did a few months ago, but that is because of its age. Well I just smelled them again. I probably have nose fatigue (and I can't shake a cold) because I can smell woodsy earth more now. My practice soap (2nd blend listed) has 8% co 12% pko, and the swap soap (the 1st blend and my favorite) has 18% co. They also are lard, sweet almond, castor, sodium citrate, sugar, silk, and micas. Being higher than you like in stripping oils, I wouldn't be offended if you wanted them for sniffer samples only. I need to make room as it is 

Oh, just looked, the swap one is appx 10 to 11 months old and my second blend listed, the practice soap, is 11 months old... fyi.


----------

